# Hello from North Carolina!



## CinTees (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello, my name is Mike and I'm from the great state of North Carolina. I'm fairly new to the whole hunting scene, being introduced to it by close friends. I actually grew up in New Jersey, where hunting isn't particularity a pass time, though guns were still common! I'm kidding... I think. Anyway, what a refreshing sport to be a part of! I'm very glad to of been show this great hobby and look to learn as much as I can about it as I progress through my learning stages. I've been visiting for some time and decided to finally join up and maybe join some discussions! 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## bowdoc2 (Aug 26, 2008)

A big welcome to you!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to have you.


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mike. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Glad you are here and* :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## CinTees (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

:hello2: Welcome to AT


----------

